# Homeschooling Resources for West-Michigander



## PorkChopsMmm (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks "mammabooh"!

We are moving to West Michigan, the Baldwin area, North of Grand Rapids. I know there are quite a few homesteaders from Michigan on this board, but any homeschoolers? My wife would like to reach out to any that are. Thank you!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Everybody must be out playing in the snow! I'm surprised that no one has posted yet, but I'm sure people in your area will be around here soon.

Anyway, welcome to the forum!


----------

